# Playoffs - Game #1: #6 Portland Trail Blazers (0) @ #3 Phoenix Suns (0) - 4/18



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Sunday, 10:30PMEST/8:30PMMT/7:30PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: TNT*












*Playoff Schedule/Results*
*Game 1: 10:30 p.m. Sunday at Phoenix (TNT)
Game 2: 10:00p.m. Tuesday at Phoenix (NBATV)
Game 3: 10:00p.m. Thursday, April 22 at Portland (NBATV)
Game 4: 4:30 p.m. Saturday, April 24 at Portland (TNT)
Game 5*: TBD Monday, April 26 at Phoenix (TBD)
Game 6*: TBD Thursday, April 29 at Portland (TBD)
Game 7*: TBD Saturday, May 1 at Phoenix (TNT)
*












*Phoenix Suns (54-28)

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Jarron Collins * 















*Portland Trail Blazers (50-32)

Starters: 





































PG Andre Miller | SG Rudy Fernandez | SF Nicolas Batum | PF LaMarcus Aldridge | C Marcus Camby* 






*_Victory Advisory_*




*Suns have been placed on.....KILLTHEM!*
​


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Playoffs - Game #1: #6 Portland Trail Blazers (0) @ #3 Phoenix Suns (0) - 4/18*

Suns in 6.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Roy is unlikely to play. They also don't have Blake or Outlaw, or Pryzbilla. So if Amare gets camby into foul trouble, there goes the interior D. So at least the Lopez loss is balanced by injuries to Portland (they can always balance injuries with any team it seem like)

With the way the Suns are playing, and having such a solid second scoring/defensive group with Dragon, Blur(he's really taken his D up a notch while his offense remains a little rusty), LOOOUUUU, Duds, and Frye, I think they can take it in 5.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

If Roy plays and somehow manages to look healthy this is a 6-7 game series. If Roy plays and his knee really bothers him (which it should, torn MCL is no joke) it's a 5-6 game series. No Roy at all and it's a 4-5 game series.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Roy is out entire series (and most likely playoffs). I wish he would've played or had been healthy so there would be no excuses. Ah, well, no sympathy from us. Suns have had their bad luck over the yrs.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I just don't want the Suns to completely sleep on the Blazers because they're without Roy. They better bring it every night.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I can't see the Suns sleeping at all. They are more focused and determined than I've seen them in a long time. 

Suns in 5.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

16-8 run after a slow start by the Suns. Keep switching, and also trying to help leaving the 3 pt shooters Portland.


25-24, Blazers at the end of 1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Barbosa 8 pts off the bench. Great pass to Lou as well, who's got two alley oops from he and Dragic.

33-28, Suns 9:01 left in 2nd.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

37-33, Suns 5:26 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

44-43, Blazers at the half. Not worried. I knew Blazers would compete. 


Amare needs to get it going though. Jrich and Hill have been useless


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

72-70, Suns at the end of 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

****ing inexcusable.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Did not see that coming.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This team has a bad habit of disappointing.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Seuss said:


> This team has a bad habit of disappointing.


Yeah.. I still think we'll come away with this series. I can't imagine Portland playing any better or us playing any worse and they still just escaped.

I just think we came into that game very poorly prepared.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

For the second game, we're going to need more Amare, Amare, and a little more Amare. He's got to get into the game earlier, and better play from Richardson and Hill. In fact, all the Suns besides Steve Nash, need to show up to play tomorrow.


----------

